# New Bank Saloon Flask Waco Texas



## bottlekid76 (Feb 18, 2012)

I feel like I hit the jackpot yesterday down at a collector that I knows house. Man, do I have some pics to show you all. I took them on my phone and will post them in another section. I seen some of the _best_ bottles i've ever seen in person yesterday. Unimaginable, and really outstanding. Really made me wish for a winning powerball ticket.

 I collect saloon flasks as well and picked up this killer one from Texas. A pint strapside with a light SCA tint. This is the first saloon flask from TX for me. I was drooling all over it so he gave me a shot and let me get it []

 I don't know anything about it but I really liked it. Maybe some of the TX folks can shed some light on it for me.

 I love the name of this guy, it just screams "Old West"!

 ~Tim


----------



## texasdigger (Feb 18, 2012)

It is a good one.  Prices on Texas bottles are always in Flux, but I would say at least 500 up too 700.  I wish I had my pics of Texas saloons flasks.  The prettiest is a canary yellow quart fluted base marked druggist from Texas.  A friend has "Red Light Saloon Brownwood, Texas" with faceted base that is one of the prettiest flasks I have ever seen, and boy what a name!

 Good Score!

 Brad


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Brad!

 Yeah, you'll have to get that camera going! Would love to see some pics. The guy I got this one from also had a half pint Red Light Saloon from Nebraska. I spent quite a bit of dough tho and you can't buy it all lol I'm gonna try and pick it up from him before long tho. Thanks for the info []

 ~Tim


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Tim,

 The 1902 Waco Directory has:

  "Elisha P. Gates, Propr., 
 New Bank Saloon, 310 Austin Ind. phone
 256, SW phone 1141, r. 720 N. 5th 5," From Morrison & Fourmy Dirsctory.

 It sure is a great looking flask.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome stuff Surf! You never cease to amaze me. Elisha, that's an interesting name. Female possibly?

 ~Tim


----------



## texasdigger (Feb 19, 2012)

He had some good Texas bottles.  Was there any Texas embossed patent meds?  I am always looking for them.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 19, 2012)

Ooowhee, ya'll are killing me.  I'd love to see pics of all those Texas bottles ya'll are talking about.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe his name sounded like Elijah. That makes sense, no I didn't see any TX patent meds while I was there, but there was alot of stuff I didn't see. So many bottles and alot of stuff to take in all in one day. I'm planning on going back again to visit and see what all else he had.

 ~Tim


----------



## texasdigger (Feb 19, 2012)

I would be interested in any Texas bottles that he has for sale that you are not interested in.  Let me know if you find anything else good.

 Brad


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 19, 2012)

> Elisha, that's an interesting name. Female possibly?


 
 Hey Tim,

 Tell me you don't remember the gunsel, Wilmer, from The Maltese Falcon:






 None other than Elisha Cook Jr. played Wilmer, and dozens of other characters in a long career.

 It's a biblical name. "In the Old Testament, Elisha was a prophet - the disciple and successor of Elijah.

 In modern times Elisha ("eh LEE shah") has gained popularity as an alternate spelling of the feminine name Alicia. A famous bearer is actress Elisha Cuthbert." From.

 One of those rare androgynous names.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ahhh yes Surf, for some reason I wasn't even thinking of that. Elisha was with Elijah when he was taken up into heaven, accompanied by a chariot and horses of fire 2 Kings 2:11-12. 

 I was looking at it like it and sounded it like Alicia. Maybe from the pic of the woman on the bike you first posted lol. I haven't seen the Maltese Falcon, but my mothers a huge Bogart fan. 

 ~Tim


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 20, 2012)

> I haven't seen the Maltese Falcon, but my mothers a huge Bogart fan.


 
 Hey Tim,

 You gotta change that. It's classic film noir. Make some popcorn, and see it with your Mom....


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 20, 2012)

Tim, I agree with Brad.  That flask would sell for at least $500. probably more.
 I bid on one of your ebay items, may bid again later.
 Jay


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd like to do that Surf []

 Thanks Jay!

 ~Tim


----------

